# Help with 70's Costume



## Mindcrime (Sep 6, 2004)

Hey, all,

My wife and I have been invited to a 70's themed office Halloween party. Here's the situation. I'm pretty sure it's going to be replete with hippies and disco-goers. Suffice to say, I'm not going out in tie-dye and I look terrible in an afro. Boring. Predictable.

So I'm looking for couples costumes that fit the theme, but are creatively original. I'm thinking along the lines of a 70's movie or TV show, maybe a 70's cartoon, or historical event.

Ideas?


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

Saturday Night Live was huge in the 70s. Howsabout Mr. Bill or the Coneheads? (I still remember the coneheads halloween skit... "Apple bobbing? Apple bobbing!")


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I watched a LOT of TV as a kid, I got ya covered.

The obvious is Sonny & Cher or The Blues Brothers.

The less obvious:
-Archie & Edith from All In the Family

-Hawkeye & Margaret from MASH

-El Kabong or Quickdraw McGraw & Baba Louie or any of those Hanna Barbara charachter pairs

-Lee Majors as the Six Million Dollar Man & Farrah Fawcett

-Dolly Parton & Porter Wagoner or Kenny Rogers (though Kenny may have been with her in the 80s)

-Burt Reynolds & Dinah Shore

-Bo & Luke Duke or Daisy Duke, alternate Roscoe P. Coltrane & Boss Hogg

-Alice the Maid & Sam the Butcher, alternate any member of the Brady Family

-any member of the Partridge Family

-Donny & Marie

-Fonzie & anyone or Joanie & Chachi

-Mr. Roarke & Tattoo

-any member of the Love Boat

-Brett Somers & Charles Nelson Reilly though they sorta look like generic 70s people, you'd have to carry cards with Match Game type stuff on it

-Luke & Laura from General Hospital

-Andy Gibb & Victoria Principal

-Captain & Tenille

-Elton John & Kiki Dee

Does that help or hinder? I guess you'll hafta Google some of those if you're under a certain age, so have fun!!


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

Might be more of a stretch, but...Jimmy & Roslyn Carter, or Dick & Pat Nixon.


----------



## Bruzilla (Jun 3, 2011)

Get yourself an old light grey suit at the thriftstore, hat, white sneakers, and an old portable tape recorder and 110 camera around your neck and go as Carl Kolchack.


----------



## Grimsley (Aug 14, 2010)

How about dressing up as the Baseball Furies from the movie "The Warriors" the movie was made in the 70's and these guys scared the crap out of me when i was a kid!
if you haven't seen the movie here is a clip of the fight scene.





also here is a clip of some people dressing up as them for Halloween


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

The Auditor said:


> Might be more of a stretch, but...Jimmy & Roslyn Carter, or Dick & Pat Nixon.


Those were 2 I forgot!


----------



## ladygooga (Sep 30, 2011)

Jack and Janet from three's company!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Jul 17, 2010)

Whoa.... it's kind of freaky to think that things I wore to high school are now considered "costumes". Now I know what my mom must of thought when I asked her if she had things I could use for a sock hop.


----------



## OctoberDream (Aug 7, 2011)

RCIAG great list. you got all the ones I was thinking of and many more.


----------



## portia319 (Aug 31, 2009)

Brady Bunch! Mike and Carol.


----------



## Maxiboots (Aug 31, 2010)

I was also going to suggest Dolly and Porter as RCIAG did, but I also love the Bionic man and woman idea. I was at a 70's party once and one of our friends just put on aviator glasses and a thick fake mustache and sideburns. His was the most convincing costume of all.


----------

